# 6ft Bed Salt spreader?



## Mean4x4 (Feb 15, 2003)

2 questions: One, would it work to put an 8ft box on a 6 ft bed with the tailgate down? 
Two, does anyone make a short bed V Box? and does anyone have any used spreaders?


----------



## phillyplowking1 (Dec 19, 2001)

The Trynex Vp8000 fits in a short bed. Do a search


----------



## Bossfan (Jan 7, 2003)

*spreader*

Yeah, I aggree. Tyrnex does make a pretty decent model. The other spreader unit that comes to my mind is a Snow Ex. It is composed of polyethelene and is electric run. Max capacity on the Vee Pro 6000 i believe is 1.5 yds but i might not be correct on that. THink of this model as a larger tailgate sander that sits in the back of the truck.


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

I just picked a brochure for Fisher spreaders. It showed that they have V boxes in 7', 8', and 10' length. I would think that 7' would be suitable for short bed truck.


----------



## DanG (May 20, 2000)

I believe that john dimartino has a 6' one in the back of his dodge.
It's a Sno-ex I think?

Dan


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

I advise against using an 8' in a 6' bed and leaving the tailgate down for two main reasons. First, you're wanting to use the tailgate as support - you'll just bend up the tailgate. It won't provide support for a box full of sand. Second, you're more likely to lose the the Vbox off the truck bed since you've got the weight of the motor, 1' of Vbox (actually more as you won't have the Vbox all the way on the bed - the motor & spinner have to clear the bumper) and 1' of material basically unsupported.

Try looking in the Used Equipment for Sale Forum for a used spreader.

Downeaster also makes a smaller Vbox that will fit your truck.


----------



## Ohiosnow (Sep 20, 2001)

*Mean4x4*

BOSS makes a 6' V-box spreader :waving:


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

Smith, Downeaster and Ice0Way make 6ft spreaeders. All are available in stainless steel.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Don't even think of an 8ft v-box in a short bed pickup.I've seen it done,and it not only bends the tailgate,it crushed the real sill of the pickup box,making for some very expensive repairs.

It's also extremely dangerous,as you will be overloaded,and all that extra weight behind the axle will make it treacherous to drive when heaped full.


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

If you go electric you will save a little more weight plus allow for easy hookup and running.


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

the VP8000 fits in a my short bed Dodge perfectly.No tail gate,it sits the same as it would in a long box,since the unit needs to hang out a few inches in order for the spinner to clear the bumper.There is about 2" between the front of the bed,and the VP8000 when its installed all the way forward.


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

The 6ft models are actually made for a shortbed truck or a fullsize bed with a toolbox will also work. Just remember they hold less material. You may want to add some extensions to allow more capacity.


----------



## Mean4x4 (Feb 15, 2003)

*Thanks guys*

Thanks for all the advice and information. Capacity is no big deal, my supplier is a mile away from where I do most of my plowing.


----------



## SnowGodFather (Aug 1, 2001)

Actually the 8" v box with the tailgate down will not put any weight on the tailgate if you use 2 x 4's on the supports.

A 6'bed is in what truck?, most of your short beds on full size trucks are 6.5' foot, this will put you on the end of you box and more support under the box to hold the spreader.

Also most of your 6' bed trucks are not heavy enough to hold that much salt in the first place.

BTW thanks for out bidding me on that plow on ebay.....


----------



## PINEISLAND1 (Dec 21, 1999)

The Trynex (Snowex) VP8000 is an 8' v-box, whose frame fits inside a short box Dodge perfectly. The capacity is around 3000 lbs, or 1.5 yds. I get three full bobcat scoops slightly heaping into mine level to the top, with the fitted cover still working over the top. It is electric, and poly, so its much lighter than a traditional V box. I love mine.

I hope John doesn't mind, but here is a pic of his from an earlier thread, and a pic of mine. They are a Michigan company, and you can get some good deals on them around here.


----------



## PINEISLAND1 (Dec 21, 1999)

John's


----------



## PINEISLAND1 (Dec 21, 1999)

Mine


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Thanks Tom, I was going to post my pic,but my old puter crashed a month ago or so I didnt save any of them).


----------



## Mean4x4 (Feb 15, 2003)

*What I'm using to Plow/Salt*

Its being used on a Ram 1500 4x4. Don't worry its not stock suspension. It has the BDS 5.5 Ram 2500 Diesel Kit. (5.5 inches) I did some custom Mods to make it work on a 1500
(The axles are different). This truck has been built to 4 wheel and work. The trans is rebuilt with Ram 2500 Clutches by rabestos. It has a Fairbanks HD shift kit. A High Stall Torque Converter. 4:56 Gears With L/S in the rear. I'm using a Boss 8ft and hopefully a tyrnex salter.


----------



## Rooster (Dec 13, 1999)

Highway equipment makes one.

http://www.highwayequipment.com/mp.htm

I think it is 6'5" that is the one I have for my truck

Rick


----------

